# Velasquez destroys Lesnar



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Cain Velasquez just destroyed Brock lesnar and is now the ufc heavyweight champion. What a fight lol. 4mins and 12 seconds in the ref stopped it.

Did lesnar not respect Velasquez enough?

Full Event Link:

http://mma-ph.blogspot.com/2010/10/ufc-121-full-video-lesnar-vs-velasquez.html

OR

Megavideo links:

Vid 1 - http://www.megavideo.com/?v=JAUKH125

Vid 2 - http://www.megavideo.com/?v=WBL37PNE

To use click on the red circle then a ad will pop up, close it and the circle will be green so click and it will play.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

what a fight!! brock looked like a pussy in my opinion where as cain looked like he wanted it more:thumb:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

yeesss!!

fcuk all this he's "a viking" and joe rogan sucking up like a little bitch.

Cain schooled him and even took him down. this guy is super talented and I hope he does even better now.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

That fat bitch Lesnar got what he deserved and i got my pay out via sportsbook.com


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

BTW your going to get alot of guys later on in the day telling you to that you should have put "spoiler" in the thread title.


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a video?


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh here it is if anyone wants to watch it http://www.mmafv.com/2010/10/brock-lesnar-vs-cain-velasquez-fight.html


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

good find


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lesnar looked exhausted pretty quickly IMO.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

He roughed him up a bit there,i think he was outclassed


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Der said:


> Oh here it is if anyone wants to watch it http://www.mmafv.com/2010/10/brock-lesnar-vs-cain-velasquez-fight.html


Cheers for the link bro, repped :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

great fight even tho it was only 1round, big things for cain now,rematch will definatly be on the cards i say


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

nice one for the spoiler you bastards

aint watched it yet 

just about to put it on too

lol

i thought id come by and check out ukmuscle before i go watch it lol f a k


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

**** man, fairplay!  Other results? How did Jake Shields, Court Mcgee and Ortiz get on?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> **** man, fairplay!  Other results? How did Jake Shields, Court Mcgee and Ortiz get on?


sheilds beat kampmann via split decision

mcgee beat jensen via submission (arm triangle choke) in the 3rd round

hamil beat ortiz via unanimous decision


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

You ****ing moron, I haven't watched it yet!

Think on next time and have a neg!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Merat said:


> sheilds beat kampmann via split decision
> 
> mcgee beat jensen via submission (arm triangle choke) in the 3rd round
> 
> hamil beat ortiz via unanimous decision


Nice one Merat, repped.

Just watched the Lesnar fight, very impressed with Velasquez


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Since his injury, I just feel like we've haven't seen the Lesnar of old and thats not taking anything away from Cain at all because he fully deserved to win that with such a schooling..

Now Dana just needs to sign Overeem so he can come school Cain


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Nice one Merat, repped.
> 
> Just watched the Lesnar fight, very impressed with Velasquez


Np mate cheers for the reps 



nova vida said:


> Since his injury, I just feel like we've haven't seen the Lesnar of old and thats not taking anything away from Cain at all because he fully deserved to win that with such a schooling..
> 
> Now Dana just needs to sign Overeem so he can come school Cain


Overeem vs cain would be epic :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

might have been an idea NOT to put the result in the subject line, tool.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Negged, spoiler.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark j said:


> Cain Velasquez just destroyed Brock lesnar and is now the ufc heavyweight champion. What a fight lol. 4mins and 12 seconds in the ref stopped it.
> 
> Did lesnar not respect Velasquez enough?


Good man for ruining my sunday night watching it on sky +!!! :cursing:

Think about the title you doughnut!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Gsedge1 said:


> You ****ing moron, I haven't watched it yet!
> 
> Think on next time and have a neg!


Yep fvcking load of ****, didnt expect to see that as a thread title.

Think before you post. tosser.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

all the name calling is IMO childish, get a grip Gents. He seems to be a relatively new poster so some advice would have been enough.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh yeah and you could at least change the thread title now FS, Before you spoil it for everyone else. [email protected]


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> all the name calling is IMO childish, get a grip Gents. He seems to be a relatively new poster so some advice would have been enough.


He might be a new poster mate, but that is common sense for anyone.

Spoiled it for anyone who was looking forward to watching the fight


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Link don't work..


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

keano said:


> He might be a new poster mate, but that is common sense for anyone.
> 
> Spoiled it for anyone who was looking forward to watching the fight


Maybe so, and I understand that it is frustrating dude however a number of posts before have said the same or similar and I dont think it exactly gives off a good impression of the forum as a whole when several people are ganging up on one person for something which was no doubt an unintentional mistake.

Perhaps the report post function could have been used so a mod could change the thread title themselves to avoid any further agro? Just a suggestion.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

any proper videos? i fcking hate JWplayer.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> Maybe so, and I understand that it is frustrating dude however a number of posts before have said the same or similar and I dont think it exactly gives off a good impression of the forum as a whole when several people are ganging up on one person for something which was no doubt an unintentional mistake.
> 
> Perhaps the report post function could have been used so a mod could change the thread title themselves to avoid any further agro? Just a suggestion.


Yep I understand what your saying and where your coming from , and your right mate. And if it seems like bullying and ganging up on someone it definelty should not be on.

But it still doesn't stop the frustration that every individual who was planning to watch that will get when they see that thread title.

The thread title should be changed by the user if possible so it doesn't ruin other peoples viewing.

For instance I wanted to sit down with a few beers tonight and watch the fight.

And I know there is nothing worse than watching a fight when you know the outcome of it, never mind the main event.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont know how to change the title or i would since every1 is moaning.

I watched the fight live then posted..maybe i shouldnt have had the result in the title but some people need to calm down ffs.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow some of you are absalute sh1ts trying to act tough behind a key board!

The title doesn't really ruin it Velasquez destroys Lesnar could easily be taken as one mans opinion on the difference of the two mens skills. But no you had to open it up instead of just pushing it from your mind and watching the fight your selfs.

Plus if you REALLY cared you would have been up at 5am watching the fight.

OP i repped you to get rid of the piddly negs you got


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Figured out how to change it and did


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Decent link?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

maybe not the brightest idea but im sure he didnt mean to destroy your weekends and maybe lives by giving out a fight result lol now he knows for next time, no point abusing him over it


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

SPOLIER :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:ban:


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> SPOLIER :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :ban:


Shup, i just changed it but it doesnt seem to have changed? :S


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> SPOLIER :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


 The fight was over 12 hours ago, expecting the internet not to be filled with spoilers is crazy. Its the internet it works on real time:whistling:

It wasn't a good fight if you want to see a BS fight watch the Kampmann fight.......no spoiler but i was p1ssed:cursing:


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

just seen this interview with the undertaker after the UFC 121 Main Event....look for the lesnar undertaker confrontation around 48 seconds! would be carnage if them to kicked of!

ddVDRJDJsT8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mark j said:


> Shup, i just changed it but it doesnt seem to have changed? :S


lol


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Full event link:

http://mma-ph.blogspot.com/2010/10/ufc-121-full-video-lesnar-vs-velasquez.html


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Ash_87 said:


> just seen this interview with the undertaker after the UFC 121 Main Event....look for the lesnar undertaker confrontation around 48 seconds! would be carnage if them to kicked of!
> 
> ddVDRJDJsT8[/MEDIA]]


Fvck sake haha. And people say wrestling is fake, something going on there


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ash_87 said:


> just seen this interview with the undertaker after the UFC 121 Main Event....look for the lesnar undertaker confrontation around 48 seconds! would be carnage if them to kicked of!


"You wanna do it "

Christ that was personal !!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Wow some of you are absalute sh1ts trying to act tough behind a key board!
> 
> The title doesn't really ruin it Velasquez destroys Lesnar could easily be taken as one mans opinion on the difference of the two mens skills. But no you had to open it up instead of just pushing it from your mind and watching the fight your selfs.
> 
> ...


agree with the above and i just watched the fight and it wasnt really what i expected by the title. wont say anymore though.

plus sometimes is good to know the results before, so you know which fights to fast forward through.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ash_87 said:


> just seen this interview with the undertaker after the UFC 121 Main Event....look for the lesnar undertaker confrontation around 48 seconds! would be carnage if them to kicked of!
> 
> ddVDRJDJsT8[/MEDIA]]


Brock said "Do you want to do it" from what I heard? I wonder if Taker is considering a change?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought it was the oter way round TBH..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I thought that but then he said 20 years ago he would have gone for it. ???? confused.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> The fight was over 12 hours ago, expecting the internet not to be filled with spoilers is crazy. Its the internet it works on real time:whistling:
> 
> It wasn't a good fight if you want to see a BS fight watch the Kampmann fight.......no spoiler but i was p1ssed:cursing:


The media, yeah they have to record results. Anoying but nothing you can do about it.

A guy on a forum thats clearly going have UFC fans is just a classic example of doing something without thinking, no biggie though I got over it pretty fast 

I quite enjoyed the fight but was surprised he got rocked so many times and I was rooting for lesnar.

We need a spolier function on this forum, I requested one about a year ago


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

rumour is he maybe going back to WWE but i doubt it so taker was asking him if he is coming back....


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Megavideo links:

Vid 1 - http://www.megavideo.com/?v=JAUKH125

Vid 2 - http://www.megavideo.com/?v=WBL37PNE

To use click on the red circle then a ad will pop up, close it and the circle will be green so click and it will play.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ash_87 said:


> rumour is he maybe going back to WWE but i doubt it so taker was asking him if he is coming back....


Anyone think that near death experience he had would have affected him much?


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Cant see lesnar going back to the WWE. If he quit the UFC and went back he would look like a pussy. Hel bounce back but he thinks hes better than he actually is and its cause hes built like a tank he thinks no1 can beat him.

Carwin vs Velasquez would be epic IMO.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Mark j said:


> Carwin vs Velasquez would be epic IMO.


i agree! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I take it he didn't ruin it for you then Captain Hero?

Why report the post when he hasn't actually broken any rule (except Internet etiquette)?

Sorry, but he deserves a bit of stick, I was looking forward to watching this all week!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Mark j said:


> Carwin vs Velasquez would be epic IMO.


not too sure about that as brock already beat carwin after a year lay off, think cain would probably beat him easier than brock did.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

I personally think he was calling him out


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Gsedge1 said:


> I take it he didn't ruin it for you then Captain Hero?
> 
> Why report the post when he hasn't actually broken any rule (except Internet etiquette)?
> 
> Sorry, but he deserves a bit of stick, I was looking forward to watching this all week!


No not at all, i was going to find out a some point anyway so how I found out doesnt really matter to me.

It was a suggestion like I said, perhaps not broken a rule but mods have powers where others dont and could be able to change the thread title..

I disagree that he deserves any stick, a few words of advice is enough to know what not to do simple as.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> not too sure about that as brock already beat carwin after a year lay off, think cain would probably beat him easier than brock did.


I see it differently. I think carwin and velasquez would just stand there and bang until some1 gets dropped. Where with lesnar he likes to go for the take-down.

Will be interesting to see who gets a shot at the title now...maybe frank mir?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Wow some of you are absalute sh1ts trying to act tough behind a key board!
> 
> The title doesn't really ruin it Velasquez destroys Lesnar could easily be taken as one mans opinion on the difference of the two mens skills. But no you had to open it up instead of just pushing it from your mind and watching the fight your selfs.
> 
> ...


Doesn't leave much to the imagination though does it!!! Your hardly gonna think that Lesnar won!

As for really caring and staying up, after working a full day at work, the last thing most of us need is to be staying up until 5am....thats what sky+ is for!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ash_87 said:


> I personally think he was calling him out


Who was calling who out mate ???


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Who was calling who out mate ???


 I am calling YOU out! So you wanna do it?! I will meet you in the ring on Tuesday!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am calling YOU out! So you wanna do it?! I will meet you in the ring on Tuesday!!!


No problem....

your place or mine ?????

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/10/24/1771008/wwe-and-undertaker-insert-themselves-into-story-of-lesnars-ufc-title


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> No problem....
> 
> your place or mine ?????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Take this seriously:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

We battle ontop of Death Mountain while lightening strikes all around.

One of us will be thrown off the edge of the world into the abyss!!!!

:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just watched it, think Lesnar was a bit...... enthusiastic about that fight, lol...

Wouldn't have thought he had trained at all watching that, Alex Reid looked in better form.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Mark j said:


> I see it differently. I think carwin and velasquez would just stand there and bang until some1 gets dropped. Where with lesnar he likes to go for the take-down.
> 
> Will be interesting to see who gets a shot at the title now...maybe frank mir?


i did think that too at first but then i thought about it and think cain would probably go for the take down too.

doubt frank mir will get a shot next, his last fight was one of the worst fights ive ever seen, and surley cant get rewarded by getting a title shot.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Take this seriously:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> We battle ontop of Death Mountain while lightening strikes all around.
> 
> ...


Sounds tempting....

Your place it is... :lol: :lol:

Death seems a good way to get myself out of the sh*t TBH...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm dyslexic, but i can make out that something involving Con and Gemilky, and one of their rings, is going to happen?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

you lot should of watched like a true fan at 3 in the morning stop hating on him !! some people need to have a protein shake and chill out :thumb:


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Who was calling who out mate ???


i think taker was calling out brock


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ash_87 said:


> i think taker was calling out brock


Yeah l thought the same..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> i think taker was calling out brock


I reckon the goth would get smashed by brock


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Mark j said:


> I reckon the goth would get smashed by brock


 Cant say on that one, never seen him fight.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Sorry LL but I don't agree with the below :tongue:



Lois_Lane said:


> Wow some of you are absalute sh1ts trying to act tough behind a key board!


There's being a keyboard warrior and then there's what peeps have done on here and let Mark know that he cocked this up for a few people. You can't blame people for being frustrated?



Lois_Lane said:


> The title doesn't really ruin it Velasquez destroys Lesnar could easily be taken as one mans opinion on the difference of the two mens skills. But no you had to open it up instead of just pushing it from your mind and watching the fight your selfs.


Subject clearly gave the result away?



jamiedilk said:


> you lot should of watched like a true fan at 3 in the morning stop hating on him !! some people need to have a protein shake and chill out





Lois_Lane said:


> Plus if you REALLY cared you would have been up at 5am watching the fight.


Some people work Sat daytime, nights, have familes/kids so can't be up all night and then in bed all Sunday.



Lois_Lane said:


> OP i repped you to get rid of the piddly negs you got


Good to see the reps system works. I remember you negging FatPanda last week in what was a funny post but we didn't then rep him to counter it?



Lois_Lane said:


> The fight was over 12 hours ago, expecting the internet not to be filled with spoilers is crazy. Its the internet it works on real time


UFC/MMA isn't as well advertised as most mainstream sports so you have to go looking for the results and then you usually have to open the topic to see what happened.

Feel free to neg me, hopefully somebody will un-neg! :innocent:

Anyway, Mark has tried to correct the mistake, so it's just one of those things........


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

lol at undertaker, obviously trying to lure lesnar back to wwf

i think he will fight mir next or some other way to make the ufc big money, then if he wins onto velasquez, if he loses milk all money he can out of ufc and back to wwf haha

as for velasquez the guy looked tireless, end of the fight he didnt even look that tired!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> Good to see the reps system works. I remember you negging FatPanda last week in what was a funny post but we didn't then rep him to counter it?
> 
> Feel free to neg me, hopefully somebody will un-neg! :innocent:


 Yep that's how it works, i rep people who i think deserve it and i neg people who deserve it.

No one in here deserves to be negged.

Just calling the OP a cnut and a tosser is out of order.

Fatpanda deserved to be negged for wasting my time i made a lot of good posts to him without realizing he was a troll.

Plus it would take a lot of your weak ass reps to counter my super rep, hate the fact but its true

I am not going to neg you:lol: i actually like your posts and most of the guys in here that gave bad comments. I like Yeti a lot but still will make my opinion on his post. One comment is not enough to warrant that come on:rolleyes:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

and now the long fall for lesnar - Or they put him against some stiff to get his confidence back.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

WWR said:


> and now the long fall for lesnar - Or they put him against some stiff to get his confidence back.


 Its what happens when you get too cocky boasting you are the badest man on the planet, sooner or later someone will take you down.

Same thing happened to Kimbo when he first went into the ring, he got his **** handed to him,...


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep that's how it works, i rep people who i think deserve it and i neg people who deserve it.
> 
> No one in here deserves to be negged.
> 
> Just calling the OP a cnut and a tosser is out of order.


Can't argue with that, and in my own defence I didn't go that far (Sorry for calling you a moron Mark but I really was looking forward to watching this)



Lois_Lane said:


> Plus it would take a lot of your weak ass reps to counter my super rep, hate the fact but its true


I also hate this fact :tongue:



Lois_Lane said:


> I am not going to neg you:lol: i actually like your posts


I'm blushing here


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Roco said:


> lol at undertaker, obviously trying to lure lesnar back to wwf
> 
> i think he will fight mir next or some other way to make the ufc big money, then if he wins onto velasquez, if he loses milk all money he can out of ufc and back to wwf haha
> 
> as for velasquez the guy looked tireless, end of the fight he didnt even look that tired!


yeah velasquez's cardio is of the scale


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Brock got owned.

I also think the Undertaker was offering him out. As he said, it's personal...


----------



## enka (May 19, 2010)

Ash_87 said:


> just seen this interview with the undertaker after the UFC 121 Main Event....look for the lesnar undertaker confrontation around 48 seconds! would be carnage if them to kicked of!
> 
> ddVDRJDJsT8[/MEDIA]]


its the undertaker asking if he wants to re join the wwe they are good friends, he wasnt offering him a fight, but he isnt happy that brock turn his nose up at him


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

undertaker asked brock "you wanna do it", brock didnt open his mouth, you can hear 'takers accent.

as he says, its personal and they have history.

is it me or does the undertaker look exactly the same during the 90's?!

must be taking sly stallones growth


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

haha the undertaker is about as relevent in HW mma as I am

...i loved the fight, and jumped up in the air when he was bashing Brock, takes quite a bit to excite me in a HW fight

all of the idiots who believed Marius seriously had a chance at MMA im sure realised how foolish that notion was after seeing Brock (whos much bigger) destroyed...


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Just watched it.....and Brock got truely WHUPPED Mexican style:thumb:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/104530-brock-lesnar-vs-bruce-lee-3.html

makes a change - i managed to call a fight right...


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i was jumping about with excitment glad to see cain as champ

and more than happythat diego sanchez seems to have regained some of his intensity !


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

just watched it. he got tanned.

his stand up lets him down which is a shame.

after seeing the undertaker it reminded me of dave batistas alledged debut in strikeforce????


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

''Oh Brocks a viking, he deadlifts 800lbs, he moves like a welterweight & will crush Fedors head like it was a spot on Dana's ar5e!''

Cain was way to technical for the 1-Dimensional bafoon. I mean what idiot says Brock will win with ease due to his size? In that case would Bob Sapp hammer Lesnar? Well actually, he probably would :lol:

No kicks, elbows, submissions, stand up...Dana's cashcow Brock = 1 trick pony like I said from the start.

Takedowns & hammerfists is all he has, most overrated fat yop I've ever saw but apparently he'd kill Fedor :laugh::laugh::laugh:

But it was nice to see Lesnar added a new move into his UFC ****nal though it missed. ''The backhand chop'' Idiot must still think he is in the WWE.

WAR VALZASQUEZ! I can't wait for Dos Santos vs Valasquez, though Dos Santos seems like nothing more than a boxer, be a great stand up fight though i'd imagine :rockon:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> But it was nice to see Lesnar added a new move into his UFC ****nal though it missed. ''The backhand chop'' Idiot must still think he is in the WWE.
> 
> :rockon:


 Hahaha, i did have to laugh at that, i thought, what the **** was that, lmao. All he needed was a "Hi-Ya" to go with it.


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

isnt it sumthing 2 do with brok brakein takers arm wi a chair n smashin steel steps over his back?..

to be fair i thought all that wwe bollocks was scripted???..

as 4 ortiz.. mayaswel stick to makeing movies wi the mises or sum other form of hammerin her.. only thin he seems 2 b able 2 beat nowadays :lol: .. guys days in ufc r done imo bles him..

ufc needs overeem.. needle exchange at side o octagon 4 gram + o test he needs prior 2 goin at it.. b gud move really 4 exchange 2 get involved wi ufc.. cud then introduce a bums division where all smak eds fite 4 tenner bag o brown







..

b rite puller it wud :thumbup1: ..


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mix


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

racky said:


> isnt it sumthing 2 do with brok brakein takers arm wi a chair n smashin steel steps over his back?..
> 
> to be fair i thought all that wwe bollocks was scripted???..
> 
> ...


 Can you say that again but in a language i understand.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 16, 2010)

Lesner will be back he is still new to the sport compared to the other heavies I think he needs to get himself a new camp not his own work his hands alot more and then fire straight back, his wrestling is excellent and he just got thumped by carwin and Valesquez power needs a proper game plan. Lets be honest anyone in the heavy weight division can knock anyone else out with ease these guys are fecking monsters. Looking forward to dos santos vs valesquez but brock to be champ again by 2012 lol


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

after watching the fight again iam starting to think that brock threw the fight? im not saying he would win anyway (and i wanted cain to win, he is my favourite fighter in the ufc) but the ufc is pretty much run by one guy (dana white) and id say its probably one of the most corrupt sports going (one guy calling all the shots) so what i think is brock was told to throw the fight and will be guaranteed a proper re-match, i mean look how many people are happy with him loosing, and how many people would pay to watch him get beat again? id say brock looked in better condition than his other fights and yet he seemed to gas out? when he was up against the cage he wasnt doing anything, then he only got beat because he wasnt protecting himself.

Just a bit of food for thought.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> after watching the fight again iam starting to think that brock threw the fight? im not saying he would win anyway (and i wanted cain to win, he is my favourite fighter in the ufc) but the ufc is pretty much run by one guy (dana white) and id say its probably one of the most corrupt sports going (one guy calling all the shots) so what i think is brock was told to throw the fight and will be guaranteed a proper re-match, i mean look how many people are happy with him loosing, and how many people would pay to watch him get beat again? id say brock looked in better condition than his other fights and yet he seemed to gas out? when he was up against the cage he wasnt doing anything, then he only got beat because he wasnt protecting himself.
> 
> Just a bit of food for thought.


Interesting notion, which can't be ruled out, but he lost his balance a few times and that's hard to recover from, even a hard hit to the head can send your sh1t all over the place for ages. I think this is what happened to Lesnar, he went in over enthusiastic and lost it trying to take velasquez down, Velasquez knew this and hit him hard, not giving him a chance. The cuts to his face prove this.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

racky said:


> isnt it sumthing 2 do with brok brakein takers arm wi a chair n smashin steel steps over his back?..
> 
> to be fair i thought all that wwe bollocks was scripted???..
> 
> ...


honestly.... not a word :confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, about a month or two ago winger went to a wedding and it was a MMA guy that got married, here is our own winger here with valasquez himself.

He has a bunch of pics with the fighters, he said they were very humble and very polite.

Some scuffle went down with a door man and in the end the doorman was on his back holding his knee.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

nice pic hacks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

adamdutton said:


> after watching the fight again iam starting to think that brock threw the fight? im not saying he would win anyway (and i wanted cain to win, he is my favourite fighter in the ufc) but the ufc is pretty much run by one guy (dana white) and id say its probably one of the most corrupt sports going (one guy calling all the shots) so what i think is brock was told to throw the fight and will be guaranteed a proper re-match, i mean look how many people are happy with him loosing, and how many people would pay to watch him get beat again? id say brock looked in better condition than his other fights and yet he seemed to gas out? when he was up against the cage he wasnt doing anything, then he only got beat because he wasnt protecting himself.
> 
> Just a bit of food for thought.


Adrenaline my good man.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Well, about a month or two ago winger went to a wedding and it was a MMA guy that got married, here is our own winger here with valasquez himself.
> 
> He has a bunch of pics with the fighters, he said they were very humble and very polite.
> 
> Some scuffle went down with a door man and in the end the doorman was on his back holding his knee.


All is true.

The camera adds 35 lbs to winger....lol

Hover your mouse over the pics.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Might have added 35 pounds but damn, that mug needs some work on it. :lol:


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

racky said:


> isnt it sumthing 2 do with brok brakein takers arm wi a chair n smashin steel steps over his back?..
> 
> to be fair i thought all that wwe bollocks was scripted???..
> 
> ...


I swear the standard of the basic English language on this forum is slipping daily :confused1: .

I always had Brock as a one trick pony able to dominate certain opponents through sheer size and will. Carwin was a fool to burn himself out, all he had to do was stand up and wait for Lesnar to get back onto his feet and knock him the F out. I would like to see a little trilogy develop between Velasquez, Carwin and Dos Santos. Throw in Overeem and (I Pray) Fedor, then you've got the most watchable division.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Not read all the comments but sorry, if this doesn't prove what a joke UFC is then I don't know what will. How can someone be "undisbuted heavyweight champion of the world" with a 5wins 1 loss record?? In Boxing, you'd need at least double that before you would be taken seriously enough to even be in contention.

Both were out of shape and I've seen children hit harder. Until this improves, boxing will always be regarded as the better sport.

I would also say, I've hit harder and been hit harder myself in pub brawls by bigger harder men than either of those "professional fighters"


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

winger said:


> Adrenaline my good man.


ive had lots of adrenaline pumping round my body on numerous occasions and i never got 'gassed' out like he supposedly did, and im no professional athlete.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> ive had lots of adrenaline pumping round my body on numerous occasions and i never got 'gassed' out like he supposedly did, and im no professional athlete.


It happens mate. My first competition I gassed within 30 seconds.

Next comp (fight in the first comp) I had it large for 9 mins. I was gassed but not on an adrenaline dump level.

You'd like to think professional athletes would be used to it and not suffer from it but at the end of the day everyone is human.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

nah still think he was told to throw the fight, even though i reckon he would have got beat anyway, but he didnt even seem bothered he lost.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Remember this is the guy that flipped off the crowd.

Doubt he threw the fight.

Why leave WWE big money to prove himself to himself?

His ego (I'm the baddest man on the planet)", would suggest he would never let his ego down.


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> I think it's called an adrenaline dump, pretty common with a lot of fighters, look it up you'll find a lot of mma fighters discussing it :thumbup1:


Poor excuse for poor fighters who cant breath in a controled manor..

1 of first things you learn..


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

BillC said:


> Not read all the comments but sorry, if this doesn't prove what a joke UFC is then I don't know what will. How can someone be "undisbuted heavyweight champion of the world" with a 5wins 1 loss record?? In Boxing, you'd need at least double that before you would be taken seriously enough to even be in contention.
> 
> Both were out of shape and I've seen children hit harder. Until this improves, boxing will always be regarded as the better sport.
> 
> I would also say, I've hit harder and been hit harder myself in pub brawls by bigger harder men than either of those "professional fighters"


WHy don't u try to join UFC make some bucks for urself then.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

BillC said:


> Both were out of shape and I've seen children hit harder. Until this improves, boxing will always be regarded as the better sport.
> 
> I would also say, I've hit harder and been hit harder myself in pub brawls by bigger harder men than either of those "professional fighters"


Lol ok then :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well in my opinion, I think Lesnar knew he had to end it early because Velasqquez has super cardio.

Shot his wad, got caught and didn't get a chance to recoup, cardio or otherwise.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

the biggest shock for brock was cain getting up and then taking him down

absolutley epic 

no coronas and burritos for brock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tahir said:


> no coronas and burritos for brock


LOL :beer:


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

they shoudl have done fedor vs brock before they both lost. would have been the biggest fight in mma history and would have brought mma to a different level, but dana and m1-global had to be ****s


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Funny no one complained when people put up threads saying 'Jay Cutler wins Olympia'

Made me want to watch it more TBH


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

LOL at the 'ive been hit harder in pub fights'

righto.....

and your next HW MMA fight is against???

Fedor vs Brock would still be an absolute sell out and mega PPV event...no doubt about it

Id prefer to see Cain vs Fedor personally....


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

noel said:


> LOL at the 'ive been hit harder in pub fights'
> 
> righto.....
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with you on Cain vs Fedor. Imo Lesnar is way overhyped. Velasques destroyed him (there is a difference between beating someone and destroying them) and I wonder what Fedor would have done to Lesnar (no secret for me tbh  ) :rockon:

Juggernaut from X-men reminds me of Brock a lot =)


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

asc123 said:


> excluding one knee to the face what really happened? wwe background would give him enough experience to know how to fake fight wouldnt it....+ what where the odds on lesnar? maybe a bit of money made on a fake fight.... also sets up a good story to build on just like wwe?
> 
> *
> also on undertaker interview look at 50secs does brocks face look as damaged as in ring shot shows? wwe do things like that*.


are you serious pmsl

the guy had a deep cut on his face.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

This is an absolute quality thread

Now me personally I wouldn't want to have a row with Brock Lesnar, Chuck Liddell or any of those boys from UfC or even WWE!

I wouldn't even fancy a scrap with that bloke Alex Reid who regularly gets a 'pasting' on here!

These chaps are professional athletes who make a living from fighting, now unless you are also in that league then to think that you could hold your own with this chaps or to underestimate their actual ability is a bit naive in my thinking. 

Just my two bob. :cool2:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Whats with all this throwing a fight conspiracy sh!t? he lost it, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> You can't be comparing wwe to the ufc mate, come on. I know there was the whole rugby blood patch thing, but i think thats going a bit far.
> 
> I personally don't think it was thrown, i can see why people would think it though, and i did think his post fight interview in the ring seemed somewhat out of character, being so graceful in defeat, but i still find it hard to believe it was a set up, that and i'd rather not believe it anyway :whistling:
> 
> ...


this guy is awesome lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i dont no if ne 1 has put this but, did ne1 see the undertaker offer out brock after his fight it was brilliant brock pussied out lol check it out on youtube>>> :thumb:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

how did brock pussy out lmao ???......The undertaker needs to get a grip and realise how fukin daft he looks offering someone out to a scripted fight.....Brock was probably thinking WTF is this guy on about to be honest.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

AJ91 said:


> And talking of K1, one of the most entertaining fighters i've ever seen is Melvin Manhoef, the guy goes off like a hand grenade
> 
> AaF2DpYSfgw[/MEDIA]]


Have you seen Manhoef vs Cyborg?!

if not, have a look cause you'll love it. both guys were totally exhausted but kept swinging


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

thoms04 said:


> Personally i think its all about Overeem!
> 
> In a recent K1 fight, just taking his time and picking shots...


Wow, he just waited and picked his shot.

Impressive.



AJ91 said:


> And talking of K1, one of the most entertaining fighters i've ever seen is Melvin Manhoef, the guy goes off like a hand grenade
> 
> AaF2DpYSfgw[/MEDIA]]


Wow, crazy fast and has no fear.

This dude is a animal.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Right, cant believe nobodys asked it yet.

Winger.......... how diid you manage to attend a doo with these guys? Who do you know and how do you know them??

Thanks in advance


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

tahir said:


> Have you seen Manhoef vs Cyborg?!
> 
> if not, have a look cause you'll love it. both guys were totally exhausted but kept swinging







that is something else!

Make sure you watch it close to the end, its insane!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

kawikid said:


> Right, cant believe nobodys asked it yet.
> 
> Winger.......... how diid you manage to attend a doo with these guys? Who do you know and how do you know them??
> 
> Thanks in advance


My wife's brother employed most of the American Kickboxing Academy in San Jose at a pizza joint when most of them just started out. In fact, the kids would join and some how or another they would look for work and he would hire them almost on the spot.

Next door he owns a bar, well you need a good door man so John Fitch and others would work the door.

John called up my brother in law and asked if he had any friends that would hire his girl friend in Southern California, he called my wife and Michelle worked for my wife for a year or two, then they got married. :beer:

I got an invite to John's wedding and the rest is history.

I also have a pic with Tank Abbott, he used to get drunk at this bar in Huntington Beach. About a year or two old.

16 years ago him and I had the same boxing training, but that was 16 years ago..lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TomTom1 said:


> that is something else!
> 
> Make sure you watch it close to the end, its insane!


That is the absolute best fight I have ever seen.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

TomTom1 said:


> that is something else!
> 
> Make sure you watch it close to the end, its insane!


That is pretty epic lol.

Whoever said they think the lesnar fight may have been thrown is talking utter garbish. Lesnar got his ar$e handed to him so just accept he's not as good as he thinks and makes out. We seen he was easily beatable when carwin nearly stoped him ( IMO carwin should have won by tko )

Lesnar doesn't know what to do when he's on his back and got smashed for it. He tryed to end the fight quickly cause Velasquez could go all night and got caught big time.

Overseem and fedor would take ufc to a new level, I hope Dana White can pull it off!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Maybe just maybe the guy that was in better shape and controlled the fight won. :whistling:

Size does matter, but only in porn! :whistling:


----------

